# my tractor(s), truck, splitter, woodpile, etc.



## ansehnlich1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I know you guys & gals love pics, sooooo, here ya go!

Ha!, the heavy duty craftsman:





then there's the old john deere 110:




and the ford diesel 4x4:




can't forget the grasshopper diesel 




3 pt. splitter:




hook the swisher to the ford and cut 11 ft. wide in one swipe 




the mazdarati wood haulin' beast!




the '96 heritage:




current wood pile view to south:




current wood pile view to north:


----------



## skinnykid (Apr 9, 2009)

wow, cool pics. How many cord?


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 9, 2009)

As a fellow Harley enthousiest I have to ask, is that rug to catch the oil drips? Very nice pics. How did your 500 do this winter?


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Apr 9, 2009)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> As a fellow Harley enthousiest I have to ask, is that rug to catch the oil drips? Very nice pics. How did your 500 do this winter?



Oh yeah, that's really not a rug, it's a piece of OSB and it's more for keepin' the kickstand from tearin' up my nice garage floor paint job....

HOWEVER, HAHA, she does drop a small drop every once in a while  ;-)


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Apr 9, 2009)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> wow, cool pics. How many cord?



I'm gonna guess there's 12 or 13 cord sittin' there. The stuff in front has been sittin' for a year and it's gonna sit there til' October, the lighter stuff in the middle I just bucked and split in Feb. and won't burn til year after next, and the stuff to the woods side is all mixed up, some seasoned, some not. That pile to the right in the last pic I've split by hand and stacked on one pallet. There's some rounds there I'm gonna split yet. I had a bunch of stuff in the woods I brought up. Actually, there was a Locust leaning on another tree and I got a couple come-a-longs and pulled it down  It was dead and it'll burn next winter. There's some cedar and a little cherry in there too. I buy 5 cord log length each year and then add to it whatever dead stuff comes outta the woods.

By the way, when you look at the view toward the south just about all the trees there are black walnut, I thinned 'em out years ago and they're starting to get nice sized now.


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice setup the whole way around. 

If you threw in a few more pics of old tractors and such, it would look like the Jags estate. (oh, would have to throw in a few car pics as well).

I do really love the elbow room of the old farmsteads..... but the mowing gets old. :lol:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 9, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> I do really love the elbow room of the old farmsteads..... but the mowing gets old. :lol:



With his 11' rig behind the Ford and his "trimming" mower, I'd be able to mow my lawn in 10 or 15 minutes.  Sweet setup and beautiful property.

Do you run the 3 pt splitter off the Ford's hydraulics or with a PTO pump?


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My "trimming" mower is a 48" deck and my big one is only 6 ft, but it still takes me 3.5 hours.  Maybe I should look into one of them 11 ft suckers.


----------



## SlyFerret (Apr 9, 2009)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here, I thought a piece of cardboard was standard issue with every Harley!!  My dad and I both have one under our bikes!

-SF


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Apr 9, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Do you run the 3 pt splitter off the Ford's hydraulics or with a PTO pump?



I run that splitter off the hydraulics, just unhook the Loader and plug right in.....gotta use a bungee cord to hold the loader knob control back, and it's a bit slow, but hey, I'm 49 years old and a bit slow is a good thing!


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Apr 9, 2009)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> How did your 500 do this winter?



hey webby, my Jotul did just fine. I only fired up the oil furnace 2 times, one in the fall, and one just a week ago, just to make sure it's still workin'.

We run a heat pump when it gets down in the teens or below, it is zoned for our master bedroom/bath, which due to the layout of our home is quite separate from the wood stove area. The Oslo heats that part back there if it's 35 degrees or more, but when it gets real cold and windy we fire up the heat pump.

Through reading I gotta say the farm house/barn/outbuildings are not my home, that's my dad's place.....we share a little over 10 acres.

Sooooo, here's where my wife and I spend our time....


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2009)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Sooooo, here's where my wife and I spend our time....



Well.....that'll work too. ;-P


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah heck, I'm on a roll, here's the little lady this past Christmas.....

Still ain't sure how such a fine lookin' lady fell for a gruff old boy like me.....


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 9, 2009)

She must like you for your wood (pile).


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Apr 10, 2009)

that's THE neatest space savin' woodsplitter,very compact,simple....i've ever seen. next to mine ;-) NICE OUT FIT YOU GOT GOING THERE!


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 17, 2009)

Morning patrol on light wood hauler.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 17, 2009)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Morning patrol on light wood hauler.



Dare I ask about the roll of TP?


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 17, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> savageactor7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! It's like the first time you run out of firewood in March. You vow to never do that again and you end up with 2 years supply of wood. My pickup truck never leaves home without a roll of TP on board. At first when I saw the photo I though the blonde hair was on a ladies head, but then I saw the leash and I though wow that's an effective seat belt, and then I figured that it must be another dog.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 17, 2009)

Glad I wasn't the only one thinking the same thing


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL it's white engineer tape...like the kind you see on surveying stakes. Most chain saw shops sell it. The white is used to mark dead trees for winter harvest, the crimson tape is to mark the smaller white oaks so I don't run over them.


----------

